# Zombie effects and liquid latex



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

try a few drops of flesh colored (or green etc..) arcrylic paint from crafts store?


----------



## Flay (Oct 17, 2006)

Mmmhmm...

Also, another question, how should the latex be applied? (eg. thickly, thinly...)


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Flay said:


> Mmmhmm...
> 
> Also, another question, how should the latex be applied? (eg. thickly, thinly...)


I would think you'd want to build it up in thin layers(unless you are casting from a mold of course!)


----------



## beuford23 (Oct 27, 2006)

A couple things about working with liquid latex. First, safety - Liquid latex contains ammonium as a thinning agent. Be VERY careful if applying it around your eyes as it can blind you.

With latex, you'll want to apply very thin layers as it takes forever to set up and dry. One way that I found helps is to brush very lightly on your face a thin layer of latex and then lay on top of it about 2 inch chunks of single ply toilet paper (layed flat) then, with the same brush apply more latex to the toilet paper area to "wet" the paper with the latex. When your face is ready, puff up your cheeks and hit your face with a hair dryer (not litterally) until the goo is dry. Deflate your cheeks and you'll have a tonne of wrinkles all over your face. Finish up by applying a makeup base - I use a skin tone and then apply over it the whiter, greyer, greener and "rigo" colours!!

Good luck - hope this helps


----------



## Flay (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, I know what I was doing wrong now. I was practicing a little this afternoon (with makeup and fake blood) and it really does look amazing! I have a feeling I'm going to have a lot of fun with this stuff.


----------



## debbie5 (Sep 21, 2005)

Quicky tutorial:
Make sure to "set" the final creation with powder (makeup powder or baby/cornstarch) once all your latex & makeup is on. Also, if you tend to sweat off of your face, your latex will reactivate and become whitish and gummy again. If this happens, DO NOT ToUCH IT or it will goob off. I like to build up thin layers & let them almost totally dry & then peel layers off and let them hang, and then dab red (I use bruise/death colorstack from some professional makeup company...) and purple into the areas where the makeup has peeled off. You can also use gummy worms cut into shorter lengths and toned down in color with makeup.Yes, you can glue them onto your skin, you just need to use spirit gum instead of latex. I never used tissue as I didn't have time to fart around- my makeup usually took me 1 1/2 hours. Make sure to use a hairdryer set on cool to speed up the drying process or you will be doing your latex work forever. I used to do up[ my face, put on a welding cap liner (it is a tight fitting flannel skullcap), work gloves, an old barn coat and big boots. I scared the poo out of many a kid. You just need to work with latex to find out how to use it. Make sure to leave yourself TIME to take all the latex off when you are done. It will tkae a while, trust me. You will be picking that crap off your skin for a while. And keep it away from your hair! It hurts like hell to pick it out of your hair & will just pull it off.


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Ive been learning to use latex, as I made a quick mold of a skull by painting liquid latex on and layering with cheesecloth to reifnorce it. Kind of tricky stuff at first, but once you get the hang of it, its pretty easy(or perhaps Ive been lucky?) Well, best of luck to ya buddy!


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

Can anyone advise me on how to create sheets of liquid latex to apply to a skull model? I thought I remembered someone saying apply to a lightly greased piece of tin foil. Any ideas?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've had success with waxed paper, myself.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

When using cosmetic-grade latex to your face for FX, there's so much you can do with it! Zombies was my biggest longest-running kick on Halloween for years. I like adding cereals... they add great texture. Grape nuts are great, and wheaties are my favorite (tricky, but if you glue them down like tiles you get that dry riverbed cracked look... nice dry rot!). Just think twice about rice krispies... I think it was Bryce that said he put them on his face with wet latex and they activated and his face was going snap crackle pop hehe


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks. I found what I was looking for. What you do is take a sheet of aluminum foil and crinkle it up, then smooth it out. Spray it with WD40 lightly and then apply a layer of liquid latex. Power it down then peel it and powder the other side. These are great to apply to a skull or skull mold. Thanks!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a similiar situation. I will have many actors this year as zombies, and I want to have rotting flesh hanging from their faces and arms. Problem is, I don't have a bucket of latex to work with. I figure that it will be dark, and exact color or texture is not really needed.

I was thinking of a cheap way to make this happen, maybe something like pieces of fabric with some coloring, glued to the actors? Any ideas on making moldy flaps of skin on the cheap? 

Also, how about makeup sources? I want to color around the missing flesh areas, with dark reds, purples, etc. What's a good retail (preferably cheap) source? I don't need theater quality stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

You can add some toilet paper to the latex to make a nice peeling effect. Sorry, I'm low budget. green and brown and yellow around the eyes and sores looks sweet.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Yey!!! I just moved up to a crypt keeper. Go me!


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

I've heard of people making "sheets" of latex skin using a piece of glass. Spread it thin, let it dry, and carefully peel it off.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

that's a great method. I remember reading about it in Makeup Artist magazine. The artist that submitted it called them latex "nurnies". When you peel the latex off it tears a lot and sticks to itself and you end up with a big webby wrinkly ropey mess that you can stick on the exposed flesh and it looks really corrupted and gross. I guess if you want smooth sheets you'd have to use really good release agent and powder the latex so it doesn't stick to itself.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Another great effect on your face is to take a fine blue pencil (eyeliner will do) and draw in blue veins around the temples, side of the cheeks and neck. 

If you do get latex in your hair you can get it out with oil, baby oil, vegetable oil, whatever you have.


----------



## muchlikefalling (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, make up can be applied over latex. If you are looking to make it flesh colored, you can actually get liquid foundation and pour it in, making it the flesh color you desire. Afterwards, you may use any time of make up to put over it to create the final effect. Its usually much easier to apply the latext THEN color it if your using colors other than the fleshy apricote color you'd use to make it match the tone of your skin.


----------



## Liquidflesh.com (Aug 7, 2009)

With liquid latex it is important to remember that you should always patch-test a small area of the skin before full application. If you experience discomfort or a rash appears then you should discontinue use as you may have a latex intolerance. Liquid latex will also bond to hair & can be very painful to remove, especially from longer hair. It should also be kept away from the eyes as it contains ammonia. Children should be supervised when using it. If it gets on their clothes or on your carpet it will not come out. See these guidelines.

Try not to let all that put you off using it. There's nothing better for your Halloween skin diseases. Liquid latex is used all the time in TV shows & movies for realistic ageing, scars & wounds, etc. With a little imagination & common sense there is a lot of fun to be had.
LIQUIDFLESH.COM


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

How to Take Zombie Effects to the Next Level Video ? 5min.com


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

You can get a gallon of liquid latex for $12-$20 at this site: Liquid Latex Body Paint Not sure about the quality or if it varies much from brand to brand. 
I like to put a thin amount on and dab at it with my finger while it dries. It balls it up a bit to where it looks like road rash or a sore when a bit of blood is applied and dabbed in once the latex has dried. I also like putting multiple or thick layers on in one spot, wait for the edges to dry and the center to be semi dry, then take a butter knife with a flat edge to push away the still drying stuff to the sides. It makes it look like a wound with a hole and depth. 

Don't forget your theatrical teeth blackening polish! It adds a lot to the zombie look! What true zombie is going to bother to keep up their pearly whites?!


----------



## Liquidflesh.com (Aug 7, 2009)

Liquid latex body paint is only £4.99 per 500ml or just £1.99 for 30ml at liquidflesh.com. There are several colours to choose from making it ideal for all fancy dress & Halloween activities. The quality is second to none.


----------

